# Just Closed-HGVC Flamingo



## NJdadof2 (Dec 21, 2011)

We closed today on 3,400 every year points at The HGVC Flamingo.  
Thank you goes out to everyone on the TUG BBS for all the helpful information.  
I went through Seth Nock's office, Samuel Rodriguez in particular.  These guys are "as advertised".  Very knowledgeable, helpful, and professional.  There was a minor miscommunication on the seller's end, and I was given a 10% discount on the sale price.
As soon as I get into the HGVC system, the wife and I are planning a little trip to vegas in June, and hopefully a DVC exchange in July (with some borrowed 2013 points). 

To put it mildly, I'm psyched.:whoopie: 

What is the typical timeline from closing to being able to make reservations and exchanges?

Thanks again to everyone who posts. The information is priceless.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2011)

I called HGVC periodically to see if I'd been assigned a member number. Once you have that, you're in.

I checked after ten days, then every couple days after that. Took about 20 days in my case. The mailing with the member number came more than 2 weeks after I'd received my member number from a rep after calling in to check.


----------



## NJdadof2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Received my member number today and booked my anniversary trip for June in Vegas.  Now the wait begins for my RCI access.
Will the RCI info come in the mail, or will the portal just become available on the HGVC website?

thanks again


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2012)

NJdadof2 said:


> Will the RCI info come in the mail, or will the portal just become available on the HGVC website?



Us old-timers remember a time when HGVC distributed little RCI guide-
books listing preferred resorts and we had to call to make a reservation.

_ We also walked 5 miles to school in the snow, and it was uphill... both ways._

Nowadays, all that happens is in about 10 days, the RCI portal on the members
website will activate, by magic. You still need to call for a few things.

You'll also get a welcome kit w-membership cards from HGVC and H-Honors.
Don't be surprised if your HGVC card says you've been a member since they sold it.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Jan 2, 2012)

Let us know when you receive your kit and are able to access RCI through HGVC portal ... we're waiting to close on the Flamingo, as well, and am curious how long everything takes!


----------



## Craigvince (Jan 2, 2012)

*RCI*

You won't have direct access to RCI as a HGVC owner. What I mean is that you won't have a separate RCI account. You'll book RCI using your HGVC points through the HGVC website or their telephone counselors. It's actually very simple, although you won't necessarily have the same availability as a regular RCI account holder.

Just log into your HGVC account and go to reservations. You'll have the option to book HGVC or RCI. Once you're on the RCI page, you can choose weeks or points (2-6 days).

One of the great things about the HGVC Flamingo is that is the only property in the system that does NOT include Hilton's ROFR (Right of First Refusal), as it was built before Hilton thought of adding this clause in their contracts. If you ever decide to sell, it'll be worth more than any other HGVC ownership.

I've owned at the Flamingo for several years, and usually use my 3400 points through RCI, then use the Open Season option for cash stays less than 30 days in advance.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 3, 2012)

OP, how much was all the fees related to your purchase, we are looking to add a 1 BDR Flamingo but need more info to the related fees.   Thanks.


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 3, 2012)

On top of the transaction value I paid $350 for escrow/title-search plus the $299 HGVC transfer fee.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NJdadof2 (Jan 3, 2012)

$350 closing costs, $399 transfer fee, and 2012 maintenance fees and taxes $736.79.


----------



## NJdadof2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Was able to access RCI today.  

Trying to exchange into a DVC 2BR.  It says there is one at Saratoga Springs, but when I click on it, the system says "Resort was not found".  Is this one of those issues with RCI that I keep reading about?


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, try calling the reservation center and let them know the issue. They can then make the reservation for you.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 15, 2012)

We too took the plunge, I just sent in my contract to Judi, hopefully the process goes quickly. We got a great price on a 3400 1br at the Flamingo. We are fine with a gold season since this is when we like to go to Vegas.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> We too took the plunge, I just sent in my contract to Judi, hopefully the process goes quickly. We got a great price on a 3400 1br at the Flamingo. We are fine with a gold season since this is when we like to go to Vegas.



Congrats and good luck.


----------



## NJdadof2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just made an exchange for a 2br at Disney's Old Key West.  
So with my 3,400 point contract I have a studio for 5 nights at the HGVC Flamingo to celebrate my 10 year wedding anniversary and 1 week in a 2 bedroom at Disney for my Daughter's 3 year old birthday.
Total cost $4,027, which includes contract, closing and transfer fees, 2012 maintenance fees, and exchange/booking fees.  Renting DVC points and paying OOP for Flamingo would've put me around $4,200. (Direct from Disney is around $5,500 for that week alone) 
To me, this is an awesome value.  I'm $200 ahead after my first year in HGVC.  I plan on many years of family vacations with only maintenance fees and booking fees to pay.   

I can't believe this worked out the way I planned it.

Thanks TUG and its members!


----------



## RX8 (Jan 16, 2012)

NJdadof2 said:


> Just made an exchange for a 2br at Disney's Old Key West.
> So with my 3,400 point contract I have a studio for 5 nights at the HGVC Flamingo to celebrate my 10 year wedding anniversary and 1 week in a 2 bedroom at Disney for my Daughter's 3 year old birthday.
> Total cost $4,027, which includes contract, closing and transfer fees, 2012 maintenance fees, and exchange/booking fees.  Renting DVC points and paying OOP for Flamingo would've put me around $4,200. (Direct from Disney is around $5,500 for that week alone)
> To me, this is an awesome value.  I'm $200 ahead after my first year in HGVC.  I plan on many years of family vacations with only maintenance fees and booking fees to pay.
> ...



Congratulations!

I am considering HGVC and learning as much as I can.  Since a HGVC RCI exchange is 4800 pts for a 2 bdm, did you borrow from next year's points to make it happen?

NEVER MIND!  I just read the first post that said you were going to use 2013 points.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 16, 2012)

NJdadof2 said:


> We closed today on 3,400 every year points at The HGVC Flamingo.
> Thank you goes out to everyone on the TUG BBS for all the helpful information.
> I went through Seth Nock's office, Samuel Rodriguez in particular.  These guys are "as advertised".  Very knowledgeable, helpful, and professional.  There was a minor miscommunication on the seller's end, and I was given a 10% discount on the sale price.
> As soon as I get into the HGVC system, the wife and I are planning a little trip to vegas in June, and hopefully a DVC exchange in July (with some borrowed 2013 points).
> ...



Congratulations.  Seth Nock and Judi Kozlowski are the two most reputable HGVC resale market people in the TUG universe. Have some great vacations at a great location.


----------

